# Review of Street Sword by Phil Elmore



## althaur

I should preface this with the following statement, in case Phil accuses me of being biased or putting words/thoughts into his mouth/head.
This is my interpretation of the following work. It in no way portrays the author's, Phil Elmore, intentions, thought process or beliefs. Everything that follows are my thoughts and mine alone.
*Oh yeah, Phil, don't copy this to your site as I don't trust that you would leave it in it's original form since you seem to rewrite history when it is convenient.*

Street Sword by Phil Elmore.

I just received my copy in the mail today. Its a thin book of 83 pages. A very quick read. The cover photo and all photos contained within are of very good quality. The photographer, who Phil credits in the book, did a great job.

The book is broken into four chapters with an appendix. Chapter 1 is an introduction. Chapter 2 is about the mechanics of the sword. Chapter 3 is about fighting theory. Chapter 4 is about the Swordsmans path. The appendix gives seven lessons from Musashi.

Chapter 1: Introduction
Phil starts with a humorous look at the stereotypical JSA practitioner and the inherent elitism of the group. He points out that he will not be getting bogged down in terminology or nit-picking the finer points that would be required in a highly unlikely sword duel. He describes three basic sword types and what a sword does. He is very succinct in his descriptions, and maintains a lightly humorous tone throughout not only this chapter but the entire book. He also answers the question, why a sword. He points out that not everyone can own or wants to own a firearm. He points out basic requirements for a usable sword. He even finds time to poke fun at the Highlander wannabes. 

Chapter 2: Mechanics of the Sword
At the very beginning, Phil points out that he is not worried about exact terminology used as this makes no difference when you are confronted with real life. He provides a section on selecting a sword with a few companies listed which provide user swords. 
He briefly goes over the grips used on a sword, both the two-handed baseball grip and the single handed reverse grip. *One fault I find with the brief discussion of grip that isnt explained here or anywhere else is the inherent difficulty in single handed cuts with a long blade. There is no information about edge control and its effect on cutting.* That being said, his grip requirement is pretty simple, hold in a way that it wont come out of your hands.
Now we get into basic sword techniques. *This is where Phils apparent lack of qualified training can be most noticed. Most of his stances seem awkward and binding. His cuts are overcommitted, reminiscent of an action film. Most of the cuts are wide and telegraphed, allowing for the possibility of avoidance and then entrance due to the ending positions of the cut and sword placement. 
*He covers draw cutting, which in some instances are appropriate, but never touches push-cuts. He follows up with a story about cutting a box in a class.
Phil covers overhand/underhand arcs, thrusts, 5 angles of attack and attacking from the low line. He does a good job describing the path of the sword in the various angles of attack and also covers footwork and its integration into the sword use. *He follows with photos of the various angles of attacks which once again show awkward, front hand attacks that are over-committed and use very little body behind the cuts. Think of a hitter at home plate with his bat swung up and over his LEAD shoulder, hips and shoulders square to the pitcher.
*
Chapter 3: Fighting Theory
Phil briefly discusses a number of items in this chapter, the first of which is blocking, or the angle parity theory. He basically says that if someone is using an angle 1 attack on you, you use and angle 1 attack to defend/block the attack, preferably striking either the person or his attacking limb.
He points out the absurdity in thinking you will be able to draw and cut down your opponent like some modern day samurai. 
Phil covers a little more footwork, to include some simple steps and loading/unloading of the joints and the pulley principal. Think of coiling and uncoiling to generate power and movement. (At least that is my take on it)
Phil has a section on drawing and attacks and vulnerabilities in stances. A few of the stances I seem to recall from the previously derided Highlander series. 
*The most ridiculous, in my opinion, section of this book was the use of the gun and sword together. His explanation for this is the practicality of a ballistic weapon and edged weapon for multiple attacker scenarios. While he rightly points out that a sword will not run out of ammo and can provide a shield of steel to hide behind. However, the photos display a firearm being swung around as a sword is being used with the statement that when one is forward the other should be back. It has more of the look and feel of a street samurai living out a fantasy. His muzzle is sweeping any number of people standing behind him, quite possibly loved ones being protected.
*
Chapter 4: The Swordsmans Path 
Phil focuses on the legal ramifications of using a sword in this section, transporting and carrying, safety and first aid. In his own forum and on others, Ive read that the sword is most useful for home defense; however, Phil devotes one very short paragraph to this subject. It mainly consists of his recommendation to use a reverse grip, a shorter sword and watch out for low ceilings and furniture. 
Based on the one little section discussing home use, I would have to assume that Phils idea behind this book is the use of a sword for everyday defense out in the big bad world. If this was truly a book devoted to realistic use of a large blade in todays world, there should have been more space devoted to use in tight confines, or where innocents may be nearby. 

Appendix A: Seven Lessons from Miyomoto Musashi
Phil covers some main points that he and some others have gleaned from the Sword Saints book. On of which is Be a Skeptic. He quotes Musashi in the text, The field of martial arts is rife with flamboyant showmanship, with commercial popularization and profiteering on the part of both those who teach the science and those who study it. *Phil follows this up with comments about fear no man schemes and desperate but ridiculous attempts to be different which seem to describe Phil himself. 
*
In all fairness, Phil has produced an enjoyably easy to read book on the *very basics* of sword use. He isnt claiming to be a master of the sword; however, *his lack of knowledge is evident and could lead to issues for anyone that actually tries to learn from this book*. Ive spent more money on worse books, so Im not too upset about my $15.  *With that being said though, dont waste YOUR money on this book.  It doesnt teach you anything an idiot with a sharp piece of metal couldnt figure out on his own in an afternoon.
*
Josh Reis


----------



## Carol

You should come out of hiding more often, Josh. :asian:

Thanks for the review!


----------



## Bigshadow

Hey Josh!  Thanks for the review!    Good to see you around!  Hope to train with you this fall in NJ.


----------



## Xue Sheng

Not that this book was on my reading list, but thanks for the review.

Oh and if it was on my reading list, it wouldn't be now.


----------



## terryl965

Nice review very tachful and thoughtout cudos.


----------



## Sukerkin

I concur with the above positive responses, sir - well done that man :tup:!

I think *Xue* spoke my mind best there .


----------



## althaur

Carol Kaur said:


> You should come out of hiding more often, Josh. :asian:
> 
> Thanks for the review!


 

Thanks Carol.  I usually don't like to post will-nilly.  I bite my tongue or let others who are more knowledgeable help a discussion along.


----------



## althaur

Bigshadow said:


> Hey Josh! Thanks for the review!  Good to see you around! Hope to train with you this fall in NJ.


 

Same here dude.  Looking forward to it.


----------



## althaur

What I find humorous is that Phil has taken three very short positive sections from my review and posted it on his website as proof that I found it to "stand on its on merit".


----------



## The Master

althaur said:


> What I find humorous is that Phil has taken three very short positive sections from my review and posted it on his website as proof that I found it to "stand on its on merit".


Isn't that illegal, or at least, unethical?


----------



## althaur

Unethical yes.  Illegal no. He can do it under fair use.  I've just made sure to have the full review available for a lot of people.


----------



## The Master

The Master said:


> Isn't that illegal, or at least, unethical?


So, we have a book, written by someone with minimal knowledge of such, being published and presented as an instructional guide?

One would hope that a reputable publisher would check credentials before publishing.

Oh well.  I'm off to write "Advanced Tactical Combat Techniques for the Home - Defeating the Home Invader with a tv remote and a couch cushion." 
Available soon $29.95/$35.96 CAN.


----------



## bushidomartialarts

The Master said:


> One would hope that a reputable publisher would check credentials before publishing.



that's where we go wrong.  paladin press puts out a lot of drek.  a week ago i would have said _only_ drek, but some people i respect have turned me on to some good titles under that label.

still, paladin is not a reputable publisher.


----------



## althaur

Heh heh.  I could review it for you.  

I don't think this particular publisher is know for credibilty or quality.


----------



## The Martialist

This fellow's been pasting the same review at a variety of forums across the Internet.  At a few of these they've been in histrionics over the book for some time now. Take away some of the supposition and personal bias and you actually get a pretty positive take on it, from someone who obviously had a problem with me to start with:



> "...A very quick read. The cover photo and all photos contained within are of very good quality. The photographer, who Phil credits in the book, did a great job.
> 
> ...Phil starts with a humorous look at the stereotypical JSA practitioner and the inherent &#8220;elitism&#8221; of the group. He points out that he will not be getting bogged down in terminology or nit-picking the finer points that would be required in a highly unlikely sword duel. He describes three basic sword types and what a sword does. He is very succinct in his descriptions, and maintains a lightly humorous tone throughout not only this chapter but the entire book. He also answers the question, &#8220;why a sword&#8221;. He points out that not everyone can own or wants to own a firearm. He points out basic requirements for a usable sword. He even finds time to poke fun at the Highlander wannabes.
> 
> ...Phil has produced an enjoyably easy to read book on the very basics of sword use. He isn&#8217;t claiming to be a master of the sword...I&#8217;ve spent more money on worse books, so I&#8217;m not too upset about my $15.
> 
> - Joshua Reis


 
I'm going to excerpt this portion for whatever web page I eventually put up for _Street Sword_. 

Looking over the original review the only really substantive criticism he offered (one easily addressed) is the notion of sweeping imaginary family members with the barrel of the pistol in the very brief section of the book that discusses using a sword with a pistol.  

The whole point of wielding two weapons in this context is not just to engage different distances, but to cover both in front and behind the practitioner.  Obviously you would alter where you point the barrel of your weapon, just as you would alter the depth of your strikes in proximity to innocents.  I did not feel it necessary to specify this, as I assume my readers are not morons, but I did preface the entier section with the following:



> _An entire book could be written on using the sword and pistol together.  My intent is not truly to teach you how to do this -- it is a safety nightmare in training, for example... -- but there is no harm in relating to you the fundamental concept.
> Combine the basic principles in this book with the four basic rules of firearm safety...
> 
> ...To these principles, add a fifth that couples of the use of the sword with the use of the handgun: Never allow the effective areas of both weapons to overlap.
> 
> ...The following sequence illustrates how this works in practice._


 
I did specify that you must never cover anything with the muzzle of the pistol you are not willing to destroy.  There follows only a single sequence, and of course there is no one behind me in that sequence.  An entire book on the subject would deal with those issues at length, but the material is explicitly prefaced as being the relation of a concept, not instruction in how to apply it in the fine details.  "Josh's" criticism is therefore specious.

Overall his review is pretty biased, but you can see that even then he could not help but, however grudgingly, acknowledge the body of work contained therein to be sound (despite the fact that he does not like how I demonstrate the techniques, and setting aside the absurdity of criticizing form in a book whose premise is that form is largely immaterial to pragmatic delivery of force with a long, sharp blade).  I'll let those of you with more knowledge of these matters than "Joshua Reis" decide for yourselves the difference between a gross-motor, _committed_ movement (which is the piont of a book directed at beginners) and an "over-committed" and therefore vulnerable movement.  

I would encourage anyone who is curious to take a look at the book for themselves.  It's not expensive and it is, for those interested in pragmatic use of the long blade who have no use for traditional trappings and unnecessary ceremony, a very useful reference (if I do say so myself).

I also thank Josh for bringing up the topic.  Though he doesn't like me and has ulterior motives for cross-pasting his review all over the Web, he is doing me a service by bringing the book to your attention (in a way that I cannot myself without appearing to be advertising the book).

PS:  Paladin Press is the best (and in many cases the only) source of a great many very credible and very useful texts on the martial arts, weaponry, self-defense, survivalism, and a host of other "action" topics.  Dismissing an entire publisher based on a single book whose author you don't like is childish.  It also does you a disservice in denying you access to books you would find both useful and entertaining -- books you can't get anywhere else.  Don't simply write off an entire publisher just because you can't get over your personal dislike for a single person or title.


----------



## althaur

The Martialist said:


> .
> 
> Overall his review is pretty biased, *but you can see that even then he could not help but, however grudgingly, acknowledge the body of work contained therein to be sound *(despite the fact that he does not like how I demonstrate the techniques, and setting aside the absurdity of criticizing form in a book whose premise is that form is largely immaterial to pragmatic delivery of force with a long, sharp blade). I'll let those of you with more knowledge of these matters than "Joshua Reis" decide for yourselves the difference between a gross-motor, _committed_ movement (which is the piont of a book directed at beginners) and an "over-committed" and therefore vulnerable movement.


 
Phil, are you reading the same review as everyone else?  I never acknowledged the body of work to be sound.  If anything, I judged it a poor shadow of actual quality.

You entire premise behind the book is unsound.


----------



## Andrew Green

althaur said:


> *Oh yeah, Phil, don't copy this to your site as I don't trust that you would leave it in it's original form since you seem to rewrite history when it is convenient.*





The Martialist said:


> I'm going to excerpt this portion for whatever web page I eventually put up for _Street Sword_.



guess he was right then?


----------



## althaur

Yep.  I also let Phil know that if he butchered my review to make it suit his own needs I would make sure that as many people saw the whole review as possible.  

Phil seems to only be worried about others ethical standards, not his own.


----------



## The Master

Well doing the suggestive cut is no worse than what Hollywood does for their crap movies. You know, the "Best Movie This Year!" (which was awarded Jan 2nd) ones.

If I ever see the book in a reputable book store I may glance through it, but I prefer to spend my money on martial arts books written by credible and experienced people.

If you want some quality sword books, check out books by Craig.
*The Heart of Kendo: A Comprehensive Introduction to the Philosophy and Practice of the Art of the Sword* by Darrell Max Craig (*Paperback* - Dec 24, 2002)
*Iai: The Art of Drawing the Sword* by Darrell Craig (*Paperback* - Jun 1988)
*Mugai Ryu: The Classical Japanese Art of Drawing the Sword* by Darrell Max Craig (*Paperback* - Jan 25, 2003)
*Comprehensive Introduction To The Philosophy And Practice Of The Art Of The Sword* by Darrell Max Craig (*Hardcover* - 1999)
Also, this one is good (updated version of earlier edition):
*Flashing Steel, 2nd edition: Mastering Eishin-Ryu Swordmanship* by Leonard Pellman and Masayuki Shimabukuro (*Paperback* - Nov 27, 2007)
as is this:
*Japanese Sword Fighting: Secrets of the Samurai* by Masaaki Hatsumi (*Hardcover* - Mar 1, 2006)
Heck, look at Stephen Hayes ninja books. :ninja:
These guys get the dance steps right. :rofl:


----------



## The Master

althaur said:


> Yep.  I also let Phil know that if he butchered my review to make it suit his own needs I would make sure that as many people saw the whole review as possible.
> 
> Phil seems to only be worried about others ethical standards, not his own.


Some people.


----------



## bushidomartialarts

The Master said:


> *Flashing Steel, 2nd edition: Mastering Eishin-Ryu Swordmanship* by Leonard Pellman and Masayuki Shimabukuro (*Paperback* - Nov 27, 2007)
> as is this:
> http://www.amazon.com/Japanese-Swor...1156712?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1175700195&sr=1-3



seconded.  really very phenomenal.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

The Master said:


> *The Heart of Kendo: A Comprehensive Introduction to the Philosophy and Practice of the Art of the Sword* by Darrell Max Craig (*Paperback* - Dec 24, 2002)


 
I have this one.  I am able to understand the text with no sword background.  Well-written and informative.


----------



## Kreth

The Martialist said:


> I also thank Josh for bringing up the topic.  Though he doesn't like me and has ulterior motives for cross-pasting his review all over the Web, he is doing me a service by bringing the book to your attention (in a way that I cannot myself without appearing to be advertising the book).


You mean aside from this thread that you posted here a little over a week ago?


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

har @ kreth's post.

hyuck at, well...y'know


----------



## arnisador

I can't believe that the Street Sword book isn't intended as a joke. It's the only way it makes sense. Mr. Elmore seems to have accepted the role of self-parodist.

Paladin is a mixed bag. There's some good stuff there; there's some bad stuff that's still the _only_ stuff on that subject and hence has some value; and there's a lot of garbage  and, frankly, fraud (e.g. the collected works of Dr. Haha Lung).

I second the recommendation of Darrell Craig's books.


----------



## Xue Sheng

OH Now you see Kreth. there you go again throwing facts into this

I mean really the nerve of some people :uhyeah:


----------



## JBrainard

Mr. Elmore's views, in his book and in his response to the review, suggest that he doesn't seem to be quite rooted in reality...


----------



## tellner

From the review posted here, Phil's reply and some of the stuff on his site about the stupidity and venality of his critics I'm going to pat myself on the back. So far my analysis on the thread the Kreth referenced seems to be in the ten ring. Which is better than my pistol shooting.


----------



## althaur

JBrainard said:


> Mr. Elmore's views, in his book and in his response to the review, suggest that he doesn't seem to be quite rooted in reality...


 

I wonder if he carries dice in his pocket in case of a goblin attack.   

Ahem, Phil seems to have a real issue with anyone that disagrees with him publicly.  That would be how I ended up getting kicked off of his little website that seems more like a support group for him.


----------



## frank raud

The Martialist said:


> This fellow's been pasting the same review at a variety of forums across the Internet.


 
Phil making comments on someone else pasting the same review on multiple forums. The irony. It's gold, Jerry, gold!


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka

Can you say, "narcissistic supply?" I think you can. Say it with me.


----------



## crushing

The Martialist said:


> A more objective review by Gareth Damian Thomas:


 
Actually, until the last little paragraph containing the 'beefs' it looks more like an abstract or synopsis than a review.

Good luck with that.

-------------------------------------
"I give Street Sword two thumbs up.  It is the must read martial arts book of the year!"  -David Manning


----------



## Kenzan

I remember reading on Phil's forum somewhere when questioned by a JSA practitioner about authority, Phil claimed he spoke with authority on the laws of physics.
So I guess Phil's a physicist now as well?

:flame:


----------



## althaur

Hey!  Where did the "objective" book report, errr, review go?


----------



## Grenadier

*Attention All Users:*

Post was tossed as it violated MT policy.

-Ronald Shin
-MT Moderator


----------



## crebralfix

Since you didn't like this book, which book of similar topic would you recommend?


----------



## Blindside

crebralfix said:


> Since you didn't like this book, which book of similar topic would you recommend?


 
You can't learn to use a sword from a book.  That said, try "Cold Steel" by Alfred Hutton.


----------



## althaur

crebralfix said:


> Since you didn't like this book, which book of similar topic would you recommend?


 

I can't think of any other books that cover similar topics (use of a sword on today's streets).  The closest thing, would be comic books to cover sword and pistol.  :shooter: 

Like someone else said, you can't learn something like this from a book.  For reference, there are a number of good books that cover sword use.  But they should be used in conjunction with an actual instructor.


----------



## tellner

For rapier techniques in self defense I'd recommend The Walking Stick Method of Defense by an Officer of the Indian Police.


----------



## MaartenSFS

While the premise of this book is humourous, my personal opinion on martial arts is this:

Martial Art can be broken up into two terms. Martial; of or pertaining to [military] combat and Art (In this context); perfection of the technique thereof.

So what in the bloody Hell does that mean? It means that we should strive to perfect the techniques (Art) of combat (Martial), making them as efficient as possible (I.E. Not flashy, but effective). How do we do this? By engaging in combat on a daily basis and surviving to teach our disciples how we managed that feat.

By my definition, can you see why Martial Arts are stagnating out of existance? (By the way, I see my definition as the only definition:  )

I have no problem with abstract combat theories, as long as they are tried and tested in battle. So, if Phil Elmore were a veteran of "street sword" combat and was writing this book to aid future generations of "street sword" combatants, then I would praise him. But this does not seem to be the case. I have a lot of theories of my own, but until they are battle-proven I cannot sell them when there is a chance that would-be young "street sword" combatants (And Anime fans) could perish because of my "bad advice".

The practicality of being able to defend yourself with a sword (Or any other weapon)? Priceless... as long as you carry that weapon with you - always. Despite it being illegal to carry most weapons, that does not seem to deter criminals. Since no one can see a concealed weapon until you "draw" it, it ends up being a matter of morality and control. With the population growth, land reduction (Attributed to a rising sea level), urbanisation, and funding for law enforcement decreasing, whilst corruption therein increasing, the crime rate is bound to go up.

Where I live, in China, firearm trade is virtually non-existant, the result being that Mafia and other criminals carry all variaties of knives (Including half a metre long elongated butcher knives that are, for all intensive purposes, swords). I, myself, carry a 62cm (fully extended) telescoping steel baton (From a "market" for only 60&#20803. In China, this is a legal weapon to carry (Though I would anyways if it weren't). One must make a habit of carrying. The mobile phone and wallet go in my left pocket and the baton and keys go in the right. Why this choice? To explain that I would have to relate to you my combat theory (Which I am not selling).

Telescopic steel baton + Badaoshu (Battoujutsu) = effective?

While the answer to that "question" remains unanswered, I will continue to carry it and perhaps one day I will find out. In the meantime: TRY IT AND SEE FER YERSELVES!!! I can recall several occasions where my wife and I were walking through parks (in the evening) and I let my hand slide into my pocket (the "ready stance") whilst a group of non-innocent-looking men passed us in narrow alleyways/bridges. Though having martial ability is a plus, you can never under-value martial spirit (Or common sense, but I like to have my evening walks, damnit). I have only had to use what I was taught one time when some Arabians tried to steal my camera in the early evening, but there were countless times during my travels when something almost happened. A cool head and a good "poker face" will fend off most would-be attackers.

In closing... Don't get to caught up in Martial politics and get back to the training hall. Instead of learning from the world wide web and books, why not try the whole wide world? It's far more interesting and after game over there are no re-tries. Enjoy.


----------



## Mr. E

Althaur,

I failed to find a review by you at for Mr Elmore's book at Amazon.com. Maybe you might want to post it there as well.

I do have concerns about the qualifications, or rather lack of them, for Mr Elmore.

I understand that he has not sought out instruction in sword work, or really any art, to a level that would allow him to instruct and use the name of the school. He also makes a lot of fun of people who do get that type of instruction and pokes fun at their use of tradition and such.

But here is a quick, blunt question for Mr. Elmore and anyone else who wishes to come up with their own stuff....

As an adult, have you ever been so scared in a violent situation that you lost control of your bowels?

I fear that this will only get me some nasty comments, but it is a very valid question.

Under states of extreme fear your body does certain things. These things are not an issue as you train or put things together in a safe place. But when you are really sacred for you life you lose fine motor control, your vision goes tunnel, your sense of time changes, you can't access certain skills and your body tries to void your lower intestine out your anus.

So if you have not soiled your trousers, you have never experienced all the other things that could take what you do and make it very, very different. What seems to work in a dojo or in sparring just might fall apart as your body changes under the  influence of adrenaline and your mind is controlled more by the amygdala than by the rational portions of the mind.

And in that state, you might find that many of the things you tossed away as being kept for mere sake of tradition actually had a use. They may not be obvious until you actually get in that state, but that does not mean that they are not there.

It may be that if you were to study something so deeply that you achieved master status along with a lot of inquiries into the nature of the body under stress you might someday be  able to tell what  is useful and what can be tossed away. Maybe. Maybe not. But as I understand it, Mr Elmore has claimed to be a student of physics as his qualification for coming up with his method of swordsmanship. That seems very far from even the minimum to tell if what he does will stand up even when someone is so scared they soil their trousers.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

*ATTENTION ALL USERS:

Please, keep the conversation polite and respectful.

-Brian R. VanCise
-MartialTalk Super Moderator-

*


----------



## Charles Mahan

Mr. E's post seemed very polite and respectful.  It's certainly critical, but in a well reasoned and insightful way. 

Are you perchance referring to someone else's post?


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

Hey Charles an overall warning to keep this thread on conforming with the rules of MartialTalk.


----------



## Monadnock

Mr. E said:


> Althaur,
> 
> I failed to find a review by you at for Mr Elmore's book at Amazon.com. Maybe you might want to post it there as well.
> 
> I do have concerns about the qualifications, or rather lack of them, for Mr Elmore.
> 
> I understand that he has not sought out instruction in sword work, or really any art, to a level that would allow him to instruct and use the name of the school. He also makes a lot of fun of people who do get that type of instruction and pokes fun at their use of tradition and such.
> 
> But here is a quick, blunt question for Mr. Elmore and anyone else who wishes to come up with their own stuff....
> 
> As an adult, have you ever been so scared in a violent situation that you lost control of your bowels?
> 
> I fear that this will only get me some nasty comments, but it is a very valid question.
> 
> Under states of extreme fear your body does certain things. These things are not an issue as you train or put things together in a safe place. But when you are really sacred for you life you lose fine motor control, your vision goes tunnel, your sense of time changes, you can't access certain skills and your body tries to void your lower intestine out your anus.
> 
> So if you have not soiled your trousers, you have never experienced all the other things that could take what you do and make it very, very different. What seems to work in a dojo or in sparring just might fall apart as your body changes under the influence of adrenaline and your mind is controlled more by the amygdala than by the rational portions of the mind.
> 
> And in that state, you might find that many of the things you tossed away as being kept for mere sake of tradition actually had a use. They may not be obvious until you actually get in that state, but that does not mean that they are not there.
> 
> It may be that if you were to study something so deeply that you achieved master status along with a lot of inquiries into the nature of the body under stress you might someday be able to tell what is useful and what can be tossed away. Maybe. Maybe not. But as I understand it, Mr Elmore has claimed to be a student of physics as his qualification for coming up with his method of swordsmanship. That seems very far from even the minimum to tell if what he does will stand up even when someone is so scared they soil their trousers.


 
Those who can't do, teach.

Perhaps a chapter on soiled underwear will be in Book II.

OK, joking aside, there's a lot of books out there written by complete frauds and after reading some, I've felt like I came away knowing even less than when I started. But at least they made me start asking questions and seek out those who really know. So maybe we should be a little bit more thankful that this book was written.

OK, nevermind that.


----------



## arnisador

Monadnock said:


> Perhaps a chapter on soiled underwear will be in Book II.



Relevant link.


----------



## Monadnock

I _knew_ I shoulnd't have clicked that


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Gents, if you want to discuss poo, I suggest frequenting the Dirty Job forums. Mike Rowe is an expert in that substance I hear.

In the mean time, lets stick to discussing the merits or lack thereof as it may be, of the book in question, and try to do so without letting any personal bias in regards to Mr. Elmore flavor your comments.  

K?

Danke. :asian:


----------



## terryl965

The Master said:


> So, we have a book, written by someone with minimal knowledge of such, being published and presented as an instructional guide?
> 
> One would hope that a reputable publisher would check credentials before publishing.
> 
> Oh well. I'm off to write "Advanced Tactical Combat Techniques for the Home - Defeating the Home Invader with a tv remote and a couch cushion."
> Available soon $29.95/$35.96 CAN.


 

Master we have alot of book published by people with little or no experience in what they talk about. I do not believe this to be an issue, anybody with any knowledge will be able to see right though this book and be able to find a legitament writter with actual facts about there topic.

In today society any tom dick or harry has the right to confuse and mis guide any so called human being, it is on of our rights of being an American we the peole can BS anybody or something like that.

The book itself is very amature at best and before I get quated no I do not staudy swordsart but my sifu friend has been for thirty year and he found the book to be what I have said.

In closing I would hope everybody that reads books about some sort of SD od Martial Arts can take the time to find out if the writer has any real clue to what they are saying.


----------



## Mr. E

Bob Hubbard said:


> Gents, if you want to discuss poo, I suggest frequenting the Dirty Job forums.




Sorry. I apologize for bringing it up.

But it just seems to work as a great way to seperate the guys with experience from those jsut telling tall tales. The guy who really had a close call with death might not volunteer the information and look a little sheepish while admiting it, but he will own up to it.

But the guy looking to impress others with his lies doesn't think it makes him look good to admit losing control of his bodily functions. 

I waffled on mentioning it, but felt it was the best way to make my point about just how different the body reacts in a real situation from the dry physics lesson of the dojo.


----------



## pgsmith

Well Mr. E,
  I've been in a number of life threatening situations. There are a couple that I'm not really sure to this day how I survived. I've never lost control of my bowels.


----------



## Edmund BlackAdder

So we have devolved from discussing fantasy swordplay to the possible requirement of wearing depends beneath our chain maile. My past interactions with the author of this book as well as participating regularly on his fan club forum give me only one logical conclusion.  His work is fiction, with enough fact to fool the ill and un informed, but is no substitute for training under a qualified and competent instructor.  Mr. E's comments on the bodies reaction to stress is a fair one, however, not everyone reacts the same. I've been in situations, never had an involuntary expulsion of fecal matter, however I have had racing pulse, dry mouth, time distortion and a Gordian Knot in the pit of me stomach.  As with any situation, there are the theory and the practical. We can drill theory all we like, we won't know our own reaction to the practical until it arrives, and how many of us look forward to that, eh?


----------



## MaartenSFS

pgsmith said:


> Well Mr. E,
> I've been in a number of life threatening situations. There are a couple that I'm not really sure to this day how I survived. I've never lost control of my bowels.


 
Amen. Just because you have an erupting anus doesn't mean everyone ***** themselves every time they see a big scary man. I have pissed myself, but that's another story... =P


----------



## Grenadier

_*ATTENTION ALL USERS:
*
_Please, return to the original topic.

-Ronald Shin
-MT Senior Moderator-


----------



## Mr. E

If we can get back on track I do have a question for the original reviewer.

I did not see anything in the review about the particulars of using a sword in an enclosed space. Was that an oversight of the review, or is there really nothing in the book?

Most books on doing _kenjutsu_ or fencing do not deal with the idea of fighting in tight quarters. Many battles occured outside.

So is the assumption that these skills are to _actually_ used on the street?

In a recent thread about a home invasion had someone say that there was a sword hanging near them that  they would use if anyone tried to invade their home. I also have a few pointy objects around my place. Actually, I have more blades than a combine. What can I say, I have issues.

And I know ways of using a sword in the confines of a room. It is not a common skill and belongs to the realm of advanced training. But it does exist. 

Am I correct in assuming that there is nothing in Mr Elmore's book on the particulars of using a sword when a ceiling or door frame might be involved?


----------



## Sukerkin

To elaborate a little on the 'confined space' issue, most of the more 'advanced' forms in MJER are to do with using the sword in a restricted environment.  For the book not to cover the ground covered by the koryu arts speaks volumes (yeah, book-pun attack !).


----------



## bushidomartialarts

Sukerkin said:


> To elaborate a little on the 'confined space' issue, most of the more 'advanced' forms in MJER are to do with using the sword in a restricted environment.  For the book not to cover the ground covered by the koryu arts speaks volumes (yeah, book-pun attack !).



Sounds like you and I are on the same _page_ here.


----------



## Kreth

Sukerkin said:


> For the book not to cover the ground covered by the koryu arts speaks volumes (yeah, book-pun attack !).


 


bushidomartialarts said:


> Sounds like you and I are on the same _page_ here.


This is just unabridged foolishness...


----------



## crushing

Kreth said:


> This is just unabridged foolishness...


 

To come forward with these kinds of puns sure takes some spine!


----------



## Sukerkin

ROFL!  Take a bow, gentlemen - well done


----------



## Monadnock

Refunds for Street Sword are not mentioned in the purchase agreement, and so are not _binding_.


----------



## althaur

Phil devotes one very short paragraph to the swords use indoors.  The gist of it is, use a shorter sword and watch out for stuff in the house.  

Based on the over-all breakdown of the book, I would have to guess the he believes the sword is more useful on the street (ala Connor McCleod) than as a home defense weapon.


----------



## Kreth

althaur said:


> Based on the over-all breakdown of the book, I would have to guess the he believes the sword is more useful on the street (ala Connor McCleod) than as a home defense weapon.


Now all he needs is someone to show him how to use one... :uhoh:


----------



## althaur

Are you volunteering????


----------



## Kreth

althaur said:


> Are you volunteering????


Two words... eyebrow popsicle. :lol:


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Gents, lets stick to the material please.


----------



## sidecarr

dint find this forum till recently ,but made the mistake of buying Phils flashlight fighting book, figured there would be joint locks and other techniques ,but heres a summary of  Phils book ,stand tall ,try to imtimidate bad guy ,shine light in his face ,if that doesnt work grab flashlight and hit bad guy.


----------



## tshadowchaser

lol
I cant belive you actualy bought the book  :rofl:
thanks for the review


----------



## Ahriman

I just found this thread. I didn't read the book. I did read the reviews. I enjoyed the jokes here. That's all for starters.  
...
I see that there's interest in such books. Now I DO carry_ (and use if I must)_ archaic weapons quite often as these are nearly the best tools for those stupid Hungarians who care about not breaking the laws. Should I write a book as well? :lol:


----------



## Krownhunter

I have read this review on all 4 sites I found it posted. Man Phil is relentless. He just followed you to every forum and attacked you. I noticed he did the same thing on his reviews on Amazon. As a fellow writer, I feel such behavior is unprofessional on his part. He should just sit back and take the negative reviews without getting bent out of shape. I mean, you put stuff out there, that is what happens.


----------

